# 30th Birthday Cake, You guys are gonna love this one.



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

This is the cake my wife made for my 30th (on the 17th) birthday party. (which is the only surprise party I've ever had. And she pulled it off flawlessly.!)







Visitors to my profile here will see under interests.... "Firewood, Turf, and Machines."

Right on.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 23, 2013)

That is awesome buddy
I love the logs!

Andrew


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2013)

30! I have holes in my underwear older than that!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 23, 2013)

That is fantastic!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 23, 2013)

What are the "logs" made out . . . almost look like Jimmy Dean sausage links.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> What are the "logs" made out . . . almost look like Jimmy Dean sausage links.


They are honey twist pretzel sticks I think.  Didn't try them, the wife advised against it as they were prob pretty stale at that point.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> 30! I have holes in my underwear older than that!


It no secret that I'm not the oldest guy here on the forums, but I'm not the youngest either!


----------



## punchy (Mar 23, 2013)

belated happy bday.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

punchy said:


> belated happy bday.


Thanks!


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 24, 2013)

Indeed, Happy Belated Birthday! Considering I am only a couple of years ahead of you, if you want to know any secrets about turning 31-32 let me know   33 is coming next month.

Did you celebrate St Patty's day at the same time??

Andrew


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Did you celebrate St Patty's day at the same time??


 
Every year.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahhhhh... very nice. My wife is from Irish descendants and we tend to try and do something every year. This year was much more quiet but I was able to get my hands on Guinness!

Is St Patty's celebrated decently in the valley?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Is St Patty's celebrated decently in the valley?


 
My wife and I don't drink so I don't know if that's a decent way to celebrate St. Patty's or not.    Usually it's just cake and ice cream. 

My BIL and his posse however usually make a pilgrimage up to Boston for the Drop Kick Murphy's and their St Patty's day show and make a good time of it.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 24, 2013)

Not drinking is a great idea. That lets you eat more cake and ice cream

Glad you had an good birthday party...surprise ones are the best and it seems your wife pulled it off great!

Andrew


----------



## ScotO (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday, my fellow Pisces friend!  I just turned 40 on the 15th.....and dammit, my wife didn't make me a cake like that one!  But she DID make me her famous chocolate/sour crème scratch cake with homemade peanut butter icing.....so I'll let it slide this time!!

Wish I was only 30 again!!


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> My wife and I don't drink so I don't know if that's a decent way to celebrate St. Patty's or not.  Usually it's just cake and ice cream.


Don't worry, I made up for you!..... I had one this month too...... WOW! 30 what it must be like?


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't worry MM - I drank enough for the both of us.

(happy belated b-day ya durned kid )


----------



## Shari (Mar 25, 2013)

Pisces here also!   Belated wishes!

If you need info beyond the 30's let me know..... like the 40's, the 50's and on up.


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 25, 2013)

Shari said:


> the 50's and on up. ​


 Yea, I can help out also


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

I have no recollection of my 30th, which is sad because it was last year and there was no drinking involved...

Why was there no drinking involved ?...can't remember that either.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 25, 2013)

That is awesome-Honey twists season in about a year, but need split to season that fast. I'd use hydros- that spiral grain is stringy! High btu fuel but prone to pretzel borers.  Happy birthday Mech !


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, my fellow Pisces friend!  I just turned 40 on the 15th.....and dammit, my wife didn't make me a cake like that one!  But she DID make me her famous chocolate/sour crème scratch cake with homemade peanut butter icing.....so I'll let it slide this time!!
> 
> Wish I was only 30 again!!



Hah! Me too, 30 again  Another Pisces! I turned 40 on March 13th.  I usually make my own cake, old family pound cake recipe but I got a Junior's red velvet cheesecake sent to me so I didn't bother. There's nothing like a Junior's cheesecake! Yummy!


----------



## WeldrDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I usually make my own cake,​


I usually just drink "BEER" cake makes you fat "now Cheese cake" Hmmm.....


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 26, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> _*Not drinking is a great idea.*_ That lets you eat more cake and ice cream
> 
> Glad you had an good birthday party...surprise ones are the best and it seems your wife pulled it off great!
> 
> Andrew


 
That my friend is debatable!!

Happy 30th a little late.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL Eaton: I said it was a good idea, not necessarilly a good practice


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy Bday MM but what the heck are you going to do with that big ole tractor and no grapple, winch or forest package?  80' cut lawnmower?


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 26, 2013)

SolarAndWood said:


> Happy Bday MM but what the heck are you going to do with that big ole tractor and no grapple, winch or forest package? 80' cut lawnmower?


 
A tractor with no implements is just a slow ride to the mailbox.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> 30! I have holes in my underwear older than that!


 
 same here!


----------



## Stlshrk (Mar 27, 2013)

So, how long does it take to season pretzel sticks?  Do you cover your stacks?  Hopefully you get to have the full sized tractor as well.  Sweet!


----------



## Freeheat (Mar 27, 2013)

Happy b-lated Birthday


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

Happy birthday. 30 was nice. Still a few more years yet before it all starts going down hill. Nice cake. My wife used to get cakes like that for her son...when he was 10!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Don't worry MM - I drank enough for the both of us.
> 
> (happy belated b-day ya durned kid )


I am with jags I drank one for you and didn't even know it lol ! Happy bday MM !

Pete


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 27, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> It no secret that I'm not the oldest guy here on the forums, but I'm not the youngest either!




Nice to call someone a "Young buck"  



lukem said:


> I have no recollection of my 30th, which is sad because it was last year and there was no drinking involved...
> 
> Why was there no drinking involved ?...can't remember that either.



31..... Hmmmmm. We have more in common than I thought  


MM- Happy B-bay bro (belated). 

Lukem, I saw you as slightly older. But when I have revealed my tender age of 31 in PM's? I have some out there that think I'm about 50-60 I know I am an old soul, but Damn!! lol


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

When I met FirefighterJake at the Woodstock pig roast he told me that he thought I was much older than the 41 that I was at the time. I guess some of us just sound like older guys?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 27, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> This is the cake my wife made for my 30th (on the 17th) birthday party.


 
So... that's how she told you about Brian?


----------



## lukem (Mar 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Nice to call someone a "Young buck"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup....not old yet.  I get a little closer every day though.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 28, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> When I met FirefighterJake at the Woodstock pig roast he told me that he thought I was much older than the 41 that I was at the time. I guess some of us just sound like older guys?


 

And I suspect you thought I would be six foot three, muscle-bound and ready to dash into a burning building to rescue small kittens . . . and instead you found a short, fat, balding guy with thick glasses. Disappointing, huh? 

Pig roast though? There was pig? I only remember hamburgers and Woodchuck cider on tap . . . maybe I had too many Woodchucks.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 28, 2013)

There was a pig. And cider beer vodka rum.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 28, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> There was a pig. And cider beer vodka rum.


 
A few pints of cider beer vodka rum, and I'd forget the pig, too!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> A few pints of cider beer vodka rum, and I'd forget the pig, too!


 
I had a few pints (or maybe more) of cider beer vadka rum one night in college and I woke up with a pig....Does that count??


----------



## tbuff (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome cake! I turned 30 last May, welcome to the club!


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice cake! Happy late BD.


----------

